# Gold. Ret. Mix or Labradoodle in Seneca Shelter, Tiffin, OHIO



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm told me to e-mail poomix rescue and I emld. everyone the site.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a pretty girl. I couldn't get the link to work in the op, here is the one I used.

Avery-URGENT - Golden Retriever,Labrador Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is cute and curly which can happen with goldens but doesn't look like a goldendoodle.Hope someone can save her!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Just got this msg. from Ken of poomix:

Poo-Mix Rescue Dogs

Just posted her, Karen, hopefully it won’t be too late!



Ken

Poo-Mix Rescue Dogs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure there are other groups out there. This is just one I found. I hope it works out or she is adopted soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

You can try here, too.

IDOG Rescue


International Doodle Owners Group


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Avery*

Avery is on Happy Tails so someone came through for her!!

Happy Dance!!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------

